
The Perfect Tool to Organize Your Digital Life (Emacs Org Mode) - yarapavan
https://karl-voit.at/2018/12/28/35c3-orgmode/
======
yarapavan
Additional resources:

1\. org-mode workshop, [https://github.com/novoid/org-mode-
workshop](https://github.com/novoid/org-mode-workshop)

